# Template glasses



## Eli83

Hola, 

Estoy traduciendo un paper que trata sobre biomateriales "Silica materials for medical applications" y quisiera saber la traducción de "template glasses", el contexto es: " These so-called template glasses are, in fact, derived from the use of micellar surfactants in the synthesis of equivalent compositions to those of biactive glasses"

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Blopa

Hola Eli, y bienvenid@ al Foro! 

No sé si existe la sintetización de vidrio en forma biológica, pero pueden ser pequeños cristales en algún proceso...

En todo caso, la traducción que se me ocurre es *vidrio templado*. Se ocupaban en automóviles antes del vidrio laminado y hoy se usan mucho en construcción y cocina por su dureza.

Saludos,


----------



## k-in-sc

Vidrio templado is tempered glass, I think - heat-hardened.
These are template glasses - maybe vidrio de plantilla?  Like a framework used in the production of the bi*o*active glass?


----------



## Blopa

Bueno, Eli: La corrección de k_in_sc es muy pertinente.

En realidad template es plantilla y no temperado. Reconozco mi error.

Por otra parte está lo de biactive: Una cosa es ser bi*o*activo (Con actividad biológica) y otra es ser biactivo (con dos actividades distintas). 

Saludos,


----------



## Eli83

Les agradezco mucho sus respuesta. Aunque no me queda claro del todo, ya que vidrio de plantilla no parece ser una buena traduccion. Supongo que debe haber querido decir plantilla de vidrio.

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, I guess that would be better, but I don't really know because I'm not a native speaker ...


----------



## Forero

En inglés, lo que modifica va ante lo modificado: _frogman_ = hombre rana, _World War_ = Guerra Mundial, _template glasses_ = vidrios de plantilla.

_Biactivo_ significa activo de dos maneras o de dos direcciones.

La frase dice que estos vidrios no son realmente de plantilla:

"Estos llamados vidrios de plantilla se derivan, de hecho, del uso de surfactantes micelares en la síntesis de composiciones equivalentes a las de vidrios biactivos."

Espero que ayuda.


----------



## k-in-sc

But you could just as easily call them "glass templates" as "template glasses" ... I'm just sayin'!


----------



## Forero

I think _glasses_ = "types of glass", not templates made of glass. The sentence is about the processes used to make these "template" glasses, which are not really made with templates.


----------



## Eli83

Perdon, pero no me queda claro el significado que me estas dando.

Gracias a todos. Saludos

Eli


----------



## Comando

Precisamente acabo de traducir un texto similar, pero al revés: español inglés. Según lo que explicas, no parece que "template" se refiere a la plantilla, sino al cristal. "Tempered glass" es un cristal que ha sido sometido a un proceso mediante tratamientos térmicos o químicos para aumentar su resistencia. Se emplea en la fabricación de p.e. mesas y un sinfin de otros productos.

En español se llama "cristal templado".

Un saludo

Comando


----------



## k-in-sc

This is not "tempered" glass, though, it is a "glass template." I'm not sure, but I think it has medical uses as an aid in the regeneration of bone tissue.


----------



## Forero

I don't think we're talking about templates but about silica materials, types of glass.  The ones in question have apparently been called "template glass" but they are really something equivalent to biactive glass.

Is more context available?  Are we making templates?  Is the glass meant to be bioactive, like a drug or something to interact with living tissue, or is it biactive to connect materials with different properties, e.g. bone and something artificial?

Should we translate the English as it stands, or do we have any information we can use to second-guess the English, which may itself be a translation?


----------

